# IDE mit RAD ( Rich Client Programmierung )



## RoNa (28. Sep 2007)

Hallo Experten,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Java-Entwicklungsumgebung mit RAD ( Rapid Application Developement ). Es sollte am besten frei sein. Plugin für Eclipse wäre Ideal. Google hat nix gebracht ;-( 

Danke für Eure Mühe.

Robert


----------



## byte (29. Sep 2007)

Was soll bitte eine Entwicklungsumgebung mit RAD sein?


----------



## RoNa (29. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

so etwas wie Delphi für Java. Es gibt auch den JBuilder, aber der kostet viel Geld.

Ich dachte an so eine Anwendung oder Eclipse-Plugin, das einem die stupide immer wieder krhrende Arbeit abnimmt. Damit meine ich z.B. Splashscreen, Menüleiste, Hauptfenster etc. erstellen. Dabei sollt auch ein guter GUI-Builder sein.

Kennt soetwas jemand.

Robert


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Sep 2007)

NetBeans!


----------



## RoNa (29. Sep 2007)

Hi,

netbeans habe ich mir jrtzt installiert und probiere es mal aus. mal gucken.

wenn man mit eclipse rcp eine einfache Anwendung erstellt, sind wenigstens 13 MB zu installieren. Ist es bei NetBeans anders?

Eine andere Frage: Ich bin in diesem Forum und würde gerne auch Foto und meine Website neben meinen Beiträgen haben? Sowie 'L-ectron-X' Wie geht das ?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (29. Sep 2007)

Du willst also eine RCP benutzen?


			
				robertnac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich dachte an so eine Anwendung oder Eclipse-Plugin, das einem die stupide immer wieder krhrende Arbeit abnimmt. Damit meine ich z.B. Splashscreen, Menüleiste, Hauptfenster etc. erstellen. Dabei sollt auch ein guter GUI-Builder sein.


Das bringt doch Eclipse alles mit  ???:L 
Lediglich der GUI-Builder ist in den meisten Standarddistributionen nicht enthalten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Sep 2007)

robertnac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin in diesem Forum und würde gerne auch Foto und meine Website neben meinen Beiträgen haben? Sowie 'L-ectron-X' Wie geht das ?


Bearbeite einfach dein Profil. Benutze dazu die PHPBB-Tags, wie du sie auch zum Posten verwendest.
Bilder musst du extern lagern, oder die "Eigene Dateien"-Funktion des Forums verwenden.


----------



## RoNa (30. Sep 2007)

RCP habe ich ausprobiert, aber die erstellten Dateien ( das was man ausliefern muss ) sind mir zu groß   

Gibt es da etwas außer netbeans ?

Robert


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2007)

@robertnac
Schau dir Simplicity an. Vielleicht ist es etwas für dich.


----------

